# Hawaii Reviews for November 2005



## billhall (Nov 3, 2005)

Hawaii Reviews for November 2005


----------



## billhall (Nov 3, 2005)

*Lawai Beach,  Kauai,       10/15/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Lawai Beach Resort
Reviewer:  Joan​Island: Kauai​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 5, 2005)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   5/15/2004*

*Reviews received and posted*



Lawai Beach Resort
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 13, 2005)

*Lawai Beach, Kauai & Club Intrawest (at Pahio Bali Hai), Kauai*

*Reviews received and posted*



Lawai Beach Resort
Reviewer:  Amy​Island: Kauai​

Club Intrawest at Pahio Bali Hai Villas
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 14, 2005)

*Sea Mountain, Big Island,   10/13/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Vacation Internationale Sea Mountain
Reviewer:  Greg Carslay​Island: Big Island​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 16, 2005)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      11/06/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pahio Ka'Eo Kai
Reviewer:  Joan Horwich​Island: Kauai​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 18, 2005)

*Pono Kai, Kauai, 11/05/2005, Waiohai, Kauai, 3/15/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Pono Kai
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​

Marriott Waiohai
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lawai Beach,   Kauai,   11/04/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*



Lawai Beach Resort
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​

A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Nov 26, 2005)

*Westin Ka'anapali , Maui,   08/05/2005*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Reviewer:  Dr. Gary Gaugler​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------



## billhall (Dec 1, 2005)

*Hilton Hawaiian Village, 8/11/05 Westin Ka'anapali 10/09/05*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Hilton Hawaiian Village
Reviewer:  George Junak​Island: Oahu​

Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
Reviewer:  Denise Lew​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *Hawaii Review Index Page*.


----------

